# 2011 Cotic BFe HT, 1x9 mountain bike



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2011)

*FS: 2011 Cotic BFe HT, 1x9 mountain bike*

Selling my 2011 Cotic BFe Hardtail. Amazing frame, loads up fun, just a little too small for my current riding treads. Frame and fork are in great shape and only has about 70 miles.
Picked up the frame , fork & headset this winter, and the rest if the bike was put together with spare parts I had lying around and a few deals in the bikerag / crankfire classifieds. The front triangle is a combination of Reynolds 853 and 651 tubing. The stays are chromoly. The pictures below are a few months old, and I will post some detail shots tomorrow.
http://cotic.co.uk/product/BFe

Asking $1050 plus shipping ($900 without the adjustable seat post). I live in western Ma, but work in Hartford and would prefer a local sale to avoid shipping hassles. I would consider breaking the bike apart and selling it as a frame, fork combo. So make me an offer
Tim.Mailloux@yahoo.com

Frame:	 medium 2011 Cotic BFe
Fork: 2011 RockShox Sector coil U-turn, 150mm, 20mm thru axle. I have a medium and heavy spring
Headset: CaneCreek Tank Jump
Brakes: Avid BB7’s, 185mm front, 160mm rear
Levers: Avid Speed Dial 7’s
Crank: Truvative FireX GXP 
Bash Guard / chain ring: BlackSpire Granny God & 28t ring (not seen in pictures)
Rear der: SRAM X9 short cage
Rear shifter: SRAM X9
Cassette: SRAM PG 990 red
Wheels: SunRingle Singletracks
Hubs: Novatec  rear / RedLine front
Tire: Specialized Clutch Control 2.3 (less than 30 miles on them)
Bars / Stem: low end Specialized stuff the bike shop had in stock
Seat post: RASE Black Mamba adjustable seat post (9” adjustability) with handle bar lever


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought I would see you sell the Turner first!

Good luck on the sale.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I thought I would see you sell the Turner first!
> 
> Good luck on the sale.



I have only been riding the trails on the weekend ( been all road rides during the week) and it hard to justify having 2 mountain bikes and a road bike. It was a really tough decision to sell the Cotic, but the FS rig is a better all around bike. Also planning on some upgrades to the Turner to lighten it up and make it more of a trail bike. Rear air shock, some carbon bits and even thinking about giving clipless pedals another go.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 12, 2011)

Sold


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2011)

Will you take $2000?

Congrats, what are you buying with the money?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 12, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Congrats, what are you buying with the money?



Hookers and blow


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll be right over


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 12, 2011)

Had a little left over after the hookers and blow, so I just ordered one of these for the Turner

http://www.pushindustries.com/2009/index.php?menu_id=97&type=products&title=RockShox Monarch RT/RT-AM&product_id=76


----------

